# OPPO Special Promotions ?



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Are there any special offers or incentives for the OPPO-93?

Is there any benefit of purchasing through any particular site like HomeTheaterShack, AVS, etc?

Or is it better to go direct through OPPO?


----------



## ozar (Feb 12, 2012)

I've personally never seen new units sold anywhere for lower than $499. I'm guessing that it's probably better for OPPO if you buy directly from them, but the lowest price I could find when I bought my own was at amazon.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

MichiganMan said:


> Are there any special offers or incentives for the OPPO-93?
> 
> Is there any benefit of purchasing through any particular site like HomeTheaterShack, AVS, etc?
> 
> Or is it better to go direct through OPPO?


Hello,
We do not sell OPPO BDP's or any other AV Equipment for that matter. Rather, OPPO is a Sponsor and supporter of HTS. As for pricing, I have never seen a current OPPO On Sale and have often seen their discontinued DVD Players selling for full MSRP and sometimes even over several years after it being phased out. 

I do think an aspect of the DVD Player prices being what they were/are is that they offered Region 0 (All DVD Regions), and NTSC-PAL Conversion out of the box with a simple Remote Control Sequence. However, the Blu Ray Licencing folks did not much seem to appreciate this feature and is no longer available on any of the released Blu-Ray Players. Needless to say, there are Aftermarket Kits, but they do void your Warranty. However, the chances of an OPPO needing Repair during the Warranty Period are quite slim. 

The desire and need for Multiregion Playback is far larger in Europe and it is where almost all Multiregion Kits come from as US DVD/BD's are far cheaper and many blockbusters are released far earlier on Home Media in the US than the ROW. However, due to rampant piracy, this is actually changing. At least in terms of Movie Release Schedules. OPPO's offer some of the strongest Resale Value of any brand out there. Provided it is from an Authorized Dealer, I would not spend too much time debating where to procure it. I have always personally always purchased from OPPO.
J


----------

